# المواد الكيميائية الطبية



## nany mohammed (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم اريد معرفة المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في المستشفيات ومراحل تصنيعها اليوم لو سمحتم


----------



## علاوي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

كثير مواد مستخدمة في مجال التطهير والتعقيم حددي


----------

